# Enduro-Hardtail von Alutech?



## dantist (31. Januar 2006)

Mal eine Frage: wird es in absehbarer Zeit von Alutech ein Enduro- oder Freeridehardtail geben, welches tourentauglich ist? 
Also ich kenne das DDU sowie das DDU CT von Alutech, das sind beides super Bikes, wobei mir das DDU CT besser zusagt. Aber um richtige Touren damit zu fahren, sind sie meiner Ansicht nach zu klein. Ich finde die Bikes sind eher für kürzere Ausflüge in den Wald und natürlich hauptsächlich zum Tricksen geeignet. Ein etwas grösserer Hardtailrahmen, welcher Gabeln bis 130 oder von mir aus auch 150 mm verträgt wäre interessant. Ich habe das Nicolai Argon FR gesehen, welches mir sehr gut gefällt, aber mich würde interessieren, ob ihr so was ähnliches plant (also nicht als Einzelanfertigung sondern als Serienmodell).


----------



## Maui (31. Januar 2006)

ganau sowas hab ich. da ich 190 bin hab ich mir dann ein 2 cm längeres oberrohr gegönnt. 

*Bilder und Infos*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rote-Locke (31. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

diese Jahr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr. Allerdings wird es wohl auf lange Sicht einen solchen Rahmen geben. Näheres, sobald konkret was in Planung ist.


----------



## dantist (31. Januar 2006)

Danke für euere Antworten. Ich habe gar nicht gewusst, dass beim Cheap Trick Rahmen Sonderwünsche möglich sind, ich dachte der sei fix so wie er ist. Aber nur ein längeres Oberrohr wäre mir glaube ich zu wenig. Mein Cheap Trick in Grösse M kommt mir schon recht klein vor und ich selbst bin auch nur ca. 1.65 gross. Wie gesagt für kurze Touren tiptop aber ein längere Tour könnte ich mir damit nicht wirklich vorstellen. Eine Mischung aus DDU und DDU CT mit etwas längerem Sitzrohr und Oberrohr wäre wohl das Ideale.


----------



## der-tick.de (9. Februar 2006)

dantist schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für euere Antworten. Ich habe gar nicht gewusst, dass beim Cheap Trick Rahmen Sonderwünsche möglich sind, ich dachte der sei fix so wie er ist. Aber nur ein längeres Oberrohr wäre mir glaube ich zu wenig. Mein Cheap Trick in Grösse M kommt mir schon recht klein vor und ich selbst bin auch nur ca. 1.65 gross. Wie gesagt für kurze Touren tiptop aber ein längere Tour könnte ich mir damit nicht wirklich vorstellen. Eine Mischung aus DDU und DDU CT mit etwas längerem Sitzrohr und Oberrohr wäre wohl das Ideale.


Alutech schweisst dir alles, solang du Zahlungskräftig bist!


----------



## dantist (9. Februar 2006)

Ja, das ist mir scho klar, aber so versiert in Sachen Geometrie etc. bin ich auch nicht, dass ich mir einen Massrahmen anfertigen lassen kann. Interessierte mich halt eher ob so was so oder so von Alutech geplant ist


----------



## gosy (27. Februar 2006)

nimm doch die maße vom argon fr und pass es auf deine vorlieben an .


----------



## dantist (28. Februar 2006)

@ gosy: danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe mal bei Alutech angefragt, ein Rahmenmix aus DDU und CT ist möglich, muss halt mal die Geodaten von anderen Endurorahmen vergleichen, was so in etwa "state of the art" ist. Das ganze ist noch in Planung, ob es dann mal wirklich so zustande kommt, kann ich noch nicht sagen, evtl. gibt es auch was ganz anderes


----------

